# Mounting transducer on Caimen?



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

No experience with a Caimen....I see no way how that transducer works on the sponson. Is there no room inside? on the real transom? That is where, for example, an old bonefisher with sponsons would go....


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Transom view


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I've got a shoot thru hull transducer on my Caimen. You may want to look at this option


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

If that was mine id be tempted to put a thru hull in one of the the trim tabs, clean water would be the main concern even with the tab since it should be a touch above the bottom of hull if correctly installed.

Or take a more positive action and do a in-hull mount ,lots of them report good reading at cruising speeds


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Jack plate mount? Looks like a tight spot to work though.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Just mount it as a shoot thru, there are several ways to do that but I had good success on a skiff with a shoot thru setup. Then you also never have to worry about the ducer getting hit or snagging bottom as a poking skiff.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm going to agree with what the others here have said. I had one like yours mounts on the inside next to where your tunnel is and it was horrible. Constantly snagging on things or ripped up. I ended up pulling it off and adding the airmar through hull which works much better. Now that I have had it a few years, I should have just never put one on as I rarely ever even look at the depth, etc.


----------

